# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  مرجع آموزش ExtJS

## aminghaderi

سلام دوستان.
با توجه به کمی مطلب فارسی و اینکه این فریم ورگ برای کار زیاد راحت نیست ، نیاز به راهنمایی افرادی داره که قبلا استفاده کردند و با چم و خم کار اشنا هستند ، لطفا مطالب آموزشی خودتون رو اینجا به اشتراک قرار بدید تا نشر علم بشه و دوستان تازه کار در این مقوله مثل خود من هم راه بیفتند و مطمئن باشیم که از هر دست بدیم و از همون دست می گیریم. :قلب: 

ممنون.

*دوستان یه لطفی بکنند ، اگر حرفی ،سوالی ، صحبتی بود ، به صورت پیام خصوصی با هم مکاتبه کنیم تا تاپیک سالم بمونه ، برای یه بار هم شده همکاری بشه لطفا .*
مجدد ممنون.

----------


## aminghaderi

یه مطلب جالب برای آشنایی با ExtJS :



> به تازگی با یک Framework جدید آشنا شدم. به نام ExtJs محصول شرکت Sencha  که به علت جوونیش کمتر شناخته شده. اما قدرت و امکانات باور نکردنی به برنامه نویس میده. برنامه هایی که با ExtJs خلق میشن شبیه نرم افزارهای Desktop هستن و کاربر در Browser خودش یک محیط متفاوت با وب سایت هایی که قبلا دیده رو تجربه می کنه. نکته منفی چنین کتابخانه ای اینه که کاربر اولین باری که وارد وب  سایتی که  با   ExtJs  ساخته شده میشه باید صبر کنه که حدود ۱ مگا بایت جاوا  اسکریپت بارگذاری  بشه. اما  با استفاده از Caching، کاربر بعد از اون سرعت بالایی رو تجربه  می کنه.
> ضمنا ExtJs برای ارتباط با Server از دو  روش استفاده می کنه . Json و Xml که هر دو  زبان های نشانه گذاری با  استاندارد هایی کاملا باز هستند و توسط هر زبانی قابل فهم هستند. این موضوع  باعث میشه که ExtJs با هر زبان سمت سروری قابل استفاده باشه. ضمنا استفاده  از این دو استاندارد باعث به وجود آمدن کمترین حجم جابجایی اطلاعات بین  کاربر و سرور میشه. سرعت صفحات نتیجه نهایی این خصوصیت ExtJs خواهد بود.
>  با این خصوصیات، ExtJs و هر Framework شبیه ExtJs انتخاب خوبی برای نوشتن  CRM های تحت وب هست.
>  اگر سرعت اینترنتتون اجازه میده مطمئنا دوست دارید نمونه هایی از صفحات ساخته شده با ExtJs رو ببینید. پس *اینجا* کلیک کنید تا در سایت سازنده این کتابخانه جاوا اسکریپت تعداد زیادی نمونه روبرو شوید. همچنین پیشنهاد می کنم *این نمونه* رو حتما ببینید.


منبع : http://www.dadashi.biz/?p=149

----------


## aminghaderi

> یک کتابخانه بزرگ و تقریبا کامل از جاوا اسکریپت برای ساختن فرم های تحت وبی مخصوصا بر پایه MVC است.
> Ext Designer یک نرم افزار تحت سیستم عامل است که می توانید به وسیله آن، UI فرم هایتان را بر اساس کد های Ext Js طراحی کنید.
> این نرم افزار به تازگی منتشر شده است و سابقا طراحی فرم ها به صورت دستی انجام می شد.
> اکست دیزاینر
> درگ دراپ کنترل ها
> مانند کنترل های Visual Studio، لیست کامل کامپوننت ها در سمت چپ آماده  هستند که شما با یک کشیدن و رها کردن، آن را در فرم خود قرار دهید و هر  تنظیماتی که می خواهید روی آن انجام دهید و سپس از حالت Design به Code  بروید و کد هایی تمیز و بی عیب نقص خودتان را ملاحظه کنید.
> اما Ext Designer، فراتر از یک نرم فزار برای طراحی  GUI Ext Js است.
> 
> ادیتور
> ...


منبع :http://forum.joomina.ir/thread-52.html

----------


## aminghaderi

یه PDF نصفه که مطلبی رو ترجمه کرده در باره EXTJS که البته خودم هنوز نخوندمش :100874095980.zip

----------


## omids20m

آموزش مدل Sencha MVC در ExtJs را از اینجا دانلود کنید.

----------


## omids20m

لینک زیر هم درباره ExtJs هست
http://omidshariati.com/blog/?tag=%D...B2%D8%B4-extjs

----------


## aminghaderi

مرسی عزیزم ، ولی چیزی که باعث شده من و خیلی های دیگه سمتش نریم حجم بالای کدهایی هست که به صفحه هندل می کنه .
با این انترنت ایران واقعا قابل چشم پوشی نیست ، همین الان یه جی کوئری یوآی روی سایت می زاری کاربرها صداشون در می یاد .
ولی خدایی حسودیم می شه به کشور هایی صنعتی که متخصص هاش به راحتی و بدون دردسر لود شدن دارن از این امکانات حرفه ای استفاده می کنند.

مرسی ازت.

----------


## mrlayeghi

به نظر من این framework بدرد طراحی وب سایت نمی خوره و بهتره بیشتر برای برنامه های روی شبکه داخلی از اون استفاده بشه.
من 3-4 ساله که دارم extjs می نویسم و هیچ مشکل خاصی با اون ندارم.

هر یک از دوستان که نیاز به کمک یا آموزش خیلی جدی داشت می تونه با mrlayeghi@gmail.com یا همینجا با من مکاتبه بکنه...

از مطالب این کانال تلگرام هم می توانید استفاده کنید

----------

